# Who’s Seen my rack?



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 26, 2022)

Get your minds outa the gutter…
😉
Anybody recognize this killer early rack / carrier?
My gut says teens, maybe Persons?
I thought for sure I had seen it in catalog but after exhausting my digital and paper catalogs I’ve got nothing.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 26, 2022)

NICE RACK.  🤪


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 26, 2022)

With two axle holes it's probably set up for 28 and 26" wheels, but 26" was a common juvenile size in the singletube era.  Just babbling....


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jan 26, 2022)

I bet it's 30's when the streamline built-in reflector would have been the hip thing to have.  An updated version of the old rack sold since the teens. Cool!


----------



## HEMI426 (Jan 26, 2022)

It looks very universal (ajustable) for many applications.


----------



## cr250mark (Jan 26, 2022)

Jesse

I am not sure if this is your rack or not
May of had too many beers to remember ! Lol
3 flat braces with narrowed / raised rear.
Strawberry reflector advertised to be mounted on rear
Reduced frame size up near hanger .

1937 montgomery wards cat. Pages

Looks like 35-36 showed pure rectangular flat braced seen below in last 2 pictures

37-38 flat braced pointed with rear reflector


39 went to similar but more modern 9 hole with rear light as seen below 3 rd from last


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 27, 2022)

@cr250mark you salty dog! Excellent man thank you!


----------



## cr250mark (Jan 27, 2022)

Jesse McCauley said:


> @cr250mark you salty dog! Excellent man thank you!




whoooosh glad you think this may be yours,
Starting to scare me Jesse ! Lol


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 27, 2022)

cr250mark said:


> whoooosh glad you think this may be yours,
> Starting to scare me Jesse ! Lol



MLC Wet Rack Contest 2022


----------



## gkeep (Jan 27, 2022)

Wow! Talk about inflation. From 30 cents in 1935 to 38 cents in 1937! Was somebody in Europe or Asia trying to corner the world steel market and driving up the prices? Then they want 59 cents for a newfangled electric tail light? Do they think kids are made of money, what an extravagance ! 🤣


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 27, 2022)

Well it looks like you found your rack. I searched and searched but I wasn't able to find a match. This was all I could come up with, sorry.  It's possible I was searching in the wrong spot.


----------

